# BigAls - Evolve 2 for Free?



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.bigalspets.ca/evolve-2-led-aquarium-kit.html

Tried to add it to the cart, and I only need to pay $7 for shipping.

Just not sure what I can do with it. It's only 2 Gallon.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

temping but no more tanks... worst come to worst they cancle our order.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Their US site has Fluval 7.9G Flora Kit for free, too. Originally 120 US dollars.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Would this work for ATO container?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I have ordered one. I will let you all know what happens.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Ah Free stuff just like redflagdeals effect, I was actually at the screen to input your CC# but I decided not to go through the trouble just incase, I tried adding again and it's OOS.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, it's OOS now. I did ordered two Fluval 7.9G kit from the US site, and my credit card was already charged. I just wish they honored their price. Just wait and see.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

baishui said:


> http://www.bigalspets.ca/evolve-2-led-aquarium-kit.html
> 
> Tried to add it to the cart, and I only need to pay $7 for shipping.
> 
> Just not sure what I can do with it. It's only 2 Gallon.


It's not even 2 gallon. I had one briefly but returned it. It's more like 1 gallon, if that. My guess is about 4 to 5 liters.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Doesn't matter right now. They cancelled all the orders, and give out a 15% coupon code PETS15 (valid for the next 2 weeks), and can be used for both US and Canada site.


----------

